# Sourcing frames



## Joes (21 Mar 2021)

Is there any good quality Titanium CX /track frames 
Most of all one off or non branded..
?


----------



## DCLane (21 Mar 2021)

One of my son's sponsors is NR6 cycles, who make bespoke titanium frames alongside carbon wheels: https://www.facebook.com/NR6-Cycles-100182181578502/


----------



## Red17 (23 Mar 2021)

Kinesis do a ti gravel / adventure frame. Ribble also do a ti gravel bike although not sure they do the frame separately.


----------



## Joes (4 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> One of my son's sponsors is NR6 cycles, who make bespoke titanium frames alongside carbon wheels: https://www.facebook.com/NR6-Cycles-100182181578502/


Ok Thanks I'll look them up.


----------



## DCLane (4 Apr 2021)

Joes said:


> Ok Thanks I'll look them up.



Their details are here: 
View: https://www.facebook.com/people/NR6-Cycles/100063709052076
and this is the frame: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2fXV8dbL70


If you do get in touch let them know it's from JRC Shutt Ridley and Tim Lane please and I'd hope you get a discount


----------

